# Lavadora Speed Queen



## ubaldoup (May 3, 2008)

Hola
Alguien me puede ayudar 
mande a arreglar mi lavadora por un problema en la transmision y la persona la desarmo toda y me dio el presupuesto demasiado alto por repararla y cuando le dije que no me la entrego desarmada.
consegui el manual para poder ensamblarla el unico problema que tengo es que cuando le pongo la ropa funciona bien pero al momento de drenar no lo hace.
si saco la ropa si drena.
al parecer tiene un ajuste al final del motor de la transmision esto es debajo de la banda donde hace el cambio. o tengo otro problema?


----------



## MaMu (May 6, 2008)

La Speed Queen comercial? la de tambor vertical de color beige? 
Por lo que comentas, ha evidencia de un desajuste en un bumper N/C cercano a la bomba, que al disminuir el peso, activa a esta. Seria interesante que saques fotos si te es posible, de esa manera seria mas facil mostrarte los ajustes.

Saludos


----------



## ubaldoup (May 7, 2008)

Hola Ma Mu

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
tuve que traer un tecnico especialista en esta marca y no me toco ver pero segun lo que le comento a mi esposa si movieron el cableado del panel de control de la parte de arriba y si dijo algo de la bomba. por lo que ya quedo jalando. asi que tienes razon en esta falla.
de todos modos si me interesa saber de los ajustes si me haces el favor te lo agradeceria.
tambien cambio la banda ya que le me vendieron una para carro y me explico que que son diferentes. me dio 3 meses de garantia

Yo soy tecnico en electronica pero me gusta saber de lavadoras ahorita tengo una Whirpool que en ratos quiere jalar ya estuve moviendo cableado pero no se si sea el timer ya que despues de un rato que la puse a trabajar empezo como a los 10 minutos sola y termino su ciclos muy bien. ya cheque si recibia voltaje y si recibe.
En la mañana la pusieron a lavar y sola se paro.
como ves podrias hecharme la mano.


----------



## MaMu (May 8, 2008)

El timer es electrónico o es electromecánico? Si es electromecánico pareceria ser un dentado defectuoso en el disco de la cremayera. Si es electrónico, primero revisaría el sensor de temperatura o termocupla o lo que utilice, y luego, el clamp de la puerta, y luego el swich de peso del tambor (es el que realiza la reapertura de canilla para equilibrar el peso cuando hay poca ropa o demaciada ropa).
Revisa estos puntos y cuentame.

PD: incluí siempre marca y modelo

Saludos


----------



## Copetes (Mar 3, 2009)

Hola, me pueden ayudar con mi lavadora:

Lavadora:    Easy    Modelo:    Lea10000b

El motor trabaja pero las aspas no se agitan, solo si las presiono a los lados o al centro se agitan; lo demás esta bién (llenado, cetrifugado, vaciado), .

Por su ayuda, gracias.

Slds


----------

